# New to site - first post



## jstrom4 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been lurking for a few weeks, searching tons of topics and just decided to join. My wife and I live in Houston and just started with bees mid-March by hiving a nuc. We're in an older neighborhood within the city, so our back yard is nice and big (by Houston standards), with a huge variety of flowers/trees around. Our two four-legged hooligans love the big back yard too, and don't seem to mind the bees (yet). Looking forward to talking with the folks on here.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

welcome to beesource.
plenty of beekeepers from TX here with valuable local info. for you.
enjoy.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Big yards are good.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome 

As a side note, when your hooligans come running with a bee riding side saddle, shaking their head and rubbing their "chin" in the dirt - they can have Benadryl. M R Knot flies!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas and good luck to you!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 4!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------

